# '68 8-Bolt Water Pump Rebuild?



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get my '68 8-bolt water pump with the cast iron impeller rebuilt? I'm in the Detroit area. Figure there must be someone that rebuilds them.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Home


Quality, warranted, rebuilt water pumps for over 20 years. 3 year unlimited mileage warranty! We rebuild and remanufacture water pumps for most import and domestic automobiles, including antiques and classic cars.



water-pump-rebuilders.com





I have used them a couple times. ... just make sure you have an UNCUT impeller,,,, should NOT have a flat top
needs to have a rise in the middle to parallel the diveder plate correctly
and the LONG veins .... \

Scott


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Flying Dutchman. Heard lots of good reviews.






** Flying Dutchman Remanufactured Rebuilt Water Pumps Import **


We rebuild and remanufacture water pumps for most import and domestic automobiles, including antiques and classic cars.



www.fdrbp.com


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Thanks gents, I have the rounded top impeller, not sure on the long vanes. I'll post a pic.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Looks like I have the short vanes. Wonder if I can get the right impeller and send it off for a rebuild...


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Call the vendors and see if they can replace.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

good catch ! It looks like possibly your pump may have been rebuilt already
cant say Ive seen that impeeler on an early pump b4 ... that looks like a 301 from the late 70's impeller
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes
I mean NO dont use that one ... those push as much water as a tin impeller almost nothin
I will look n see what I have for core impellers tonite after work

we can send it right to the buider to save 14.00 ...shipping to u,14,,then u to builder...14.00


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> good catch ! It looks like possibly your pump may have been rebuilt already
> cant say Ive seen that impeeler on an early pump b4 ... that looks like a 301 from the late 70's impeller
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes
> I mean NO dont use that one ... those push as much water as a tin impeller almost nothin
> ...


Thanks!!


----------

